# Bought a new coat



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Much warmer than my old one. 
It took me a long time to decide. 
It has a hood to cover my big head. 
Also, the hood means I don't have to use an umbrella so much as, when I walk down the street using an umbrella I feel as though I'm taking up too much space.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Covering up a big head and taking up less room on the sidewalk are nice things, but this topic needs pictures.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> Covering up a big head and taking up less room on the sidewalk are nice things, but this topic needs pictures.


I am sorry I don't know how to post pictures.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Come on we want to see the coat!! Or a close approximation


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Zeeshan said:


> Come on we want to see the coat!! Or a close approximation


It's a Parka.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Like this?


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Zeeshan said:


> Like this?


Yes the one on the left!


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

And the coat made you have a triumph over social anxiety?


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

dcaffeine said:


> And the coat made you have a triumph over social anxiety?


New clothes make me feel better


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

dcaffeine said:


> And the coat made you have a triumph over social anxiety?


A little bit because it took me a long time to decide and to find the right thing to cover me. I am sorry.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

BadGirl said:


> A little bit because it took me a long time to decide and to find the right thing to cover me. I am sorry.


That's the second time you've apologized in here. Stop that. Live up to your name, and say, "_F*** off!_" instead (in a pleasant, roundabout way, of course, this being SAS and all).

Still patiently waiting on that self-pic, by the way :b


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> That's the second time you've apologized in here. Stop that. Live up to your name, and say, "_F*** off!_" instead (in a pleasant, roundabout way, of course, this being SAS and all).
> 
> Still patiently waiting on that self-pic, by the way :b


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

pics or it didn't happen:teeth


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

JakeBoston1000 said:


> pics or it didn't happen:teeth


I'm trying, but all I have is an ipad mini.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

BadGirl said:


> I'm trying, but all I have is an ipad mini.


sure , sure I've heard that excuse before


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations and may you be warm this winter! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

It may seem petty or silly, but it was a big deal for me to do it. Maybe not a 'triumph' but...


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

karenw said:


> Well it's a bit naff lol to create a thread about it no harm intended towards you.


No problem - 'naff' is very mild compared to what I'm used to.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> It may seem petty or silly, but it was a big deal for me to do it. Maybe not a 'triumph' but...


It is if you want it to be, don't let anyone tell you any different.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

karenw said:


> I'm not saying I forbid her to create threads, chill out, it's obviously bad girls choice to do what she likes everybody's also entitled to say what they wish, think about it wise one.


I wasn't trying to be rude or anything, I just meant if she was feeling like buying a coat was some kind of a small victory, then not to let anyone else make her feel like it wasn't. No offense intended towards anyone.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh, SAS, only _you_ could stir up s*** in a topic about a new coat.



millenniumman75 said:


> Congratulations and may you be warm this winter! :boogie :boogie :boogie


Just what are you trying to say here, *MM75*? Are you saying she didn't dress warm enough before having bought this coat? That's a bit judgemental, don't you think? Stop speculating.



Segafage said:


> .


Hey *Segafage*, your post was too long. Did you really expect anyone to read all that???? I'm pretty sure "*Spamming*" is a violation of board guidelines!


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

karenw said:


> Now you've put that we are going to get another thread just like it :lol


Hey, I'd rather see a thousand small victories involving coats and shoes than those threads about regret and hating life. Appreciating the little things is what keeps you content.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

JH1983 said:


> Hey, I'd rather see a thousand small victories involving coats and shoes than those threads about regret and hating life. Appreciating the little things is what keeps you content.


Yeah very true


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just Lurking said:


> Oh, SAS, only _you_ could stir up s*** in a topic about a new coat.
> 
> Just what are you trying to say here, *MM75*? Are you saying she didn't dress warm enough before having bought this coat? That's a bit judgemental, don't you think? Stop speculating.
> 
> Hey *Segafage*, your post was too long. Did you really expect anyone to read all that???? I'm pretty sure "*Spamming*" is a violation of board guidelines!


No! I am wishing her well with her new purchase. I didn't say anything about being cold.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I didn't say anything about being cold.


Are you insinuating that *I* did??

Quit trying to start an argument! :wife


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> Are you insinuating that *I* did??
> 
> Quit trying to start an argument! :wife


I think it was an insinuation about the weather in the UK and Canada.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just Lurking said:


> Are you insinuating that *I* did??
> 
> Quit trying to start an argument! :wife


:wife You started the conflict - I feel personally attacked. :rain.



JH1983 said:


> I think it was an insinuation about the weather in the UK and Canada.


I am optimistic that the coat will last a long time. Winter is cold for a lot of people in this world.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> :wife You started the conflict - I feel personally attacked.


I don't remember saying that - are you feeling OK?? Maybe you misquoted or something?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I can't speak for anyone else, but I was only being humorous. I have a hard time believing that was a real conflict with all the gratuitous use of emoticons, but I'm new to this whole forum thing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just Lurking said:


> I don't remember saying that - are you feeling OK?? Maybe you misquoted or something?


Apparently, I am coming apart at the seams :lol. I _really_ hope the same doesn't happen to the COAT! She paid good money for it. Otherwise, there had better be a return policy! :bat


----------



## Dalmat (May 5, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> Much warmer than my old one.
> It took me a long time to decide.
> It has a hood to cover my big head.
> Also, the hood means I don't have to use an umbrella so much as, when I walk down the street using an umbrella I feel as though I'm taking up too much space.


Buy a new bigger umbrella also and take as much space as you can on the street. You have the right to do that, other people do that all the time.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Dalmat said:


> Buy a new bigger umbrella also and take as much space as you can on the street. You have the right to do that, other people do that all the time.


I prefer my umbrellas to have the diameter of a dinner table. Go big or go home I always say.


----------



## Dalmat (May 5, 2013)

Use it in crowded places, with those metal eye pokers on the edge. I prefer hood, it feels good.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Segafage said:


> Next time, I have a spam urge, instead of posting it... I'll shove it right up your ***


...ear?

^ I agree that MM75 has been kind of difficult in this thread, but I'm not sure he deserves this... 'extra bit of spam' you're talking about giving him here.


----------

